
Define a startup - kyloren
https://justruky.xyz/2016/define-statup/?=1
======
brudgers
In popular culture every new business is often called a "startup". Yet to me,
the key feature defining a startup in the "Silicon Valley sense" is a capital
structure optimized for:

1\. growth of equity value as the primary "payday" for the founders

2\. receiving investment in exchange for equity based on a similar "payday"
for the investors

3\. non-linear growth of equity value.

Technology tends to facilitate this organizational optimization, but it can
also facilitate business optimized for the generation of regular cash returns
to investors.

~~~
kyloren
Agreed, I wonder what people like @pg consider as a startup.

~~~
brudgers
I suspect it has the features I mentioned since I developed my definition by
using Hacker News.

